# One weeks work 1/2 time (Yes)



## oef62nd (Apr 25, 2009)

Want to take time to thank you all on the forum.....

Here is my weeks work....injoy


----------



## Palladium (Apr 25, 2009)

Dam. I need a couple of weeks like that. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Good Job.


----------



## Despotic (Apr 25, 2009)

Bonita!

I'm really looking forward to processing my stockpile.
I like the long one. How did you melt your gold to get that look?
And, What did the gold come from? e-scrap, karat, etc.? 

-Craig


----------



## nicknitro (Apr 26, 2009)

Very Nice OEf,

I think that is very respectable.

Now I'm envious, I need to get some Pics up now. LOL

Keep up the Good Work,
Nick


----------

